# April is once again canceling her sponsorship!



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You all know where I am...I'm not bringing in alot of fish right now as I'm adding more racks in the fall.
Still bringing in discus shipments intermittently...you can find me by phone, message, Facebook, twitter, webpage, blog, Simplydiscus, 
At the store...etc. I'm easy to find. 
. 
I'll still be reading and posting.
I may return in the fall when I have more time. I'm a one person show right now at the shop. Grooming, fish, etc etc.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear but I totally understand when its a "one person show". I know you'll still be a valued member of BCA.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

April said:


> I'll still be reading and posting.


We will miss you a lot if you dont.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

That's too bad... But we know where you are... I've been out of FW for so long that I haven't even been to your new store. 

I remember an old BC Aquaria meet at your place... And you even had finger food and was an excellent host!


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

come on guys save the tears she not gone nor forgotten. April can post on my sight when ever she feels the need...to stir things up god knows I'm so boring that I can not think of anything exciting to say. Besides I think we should start a pool of how long before she is back as a sponsor you may take April off the board but can you take the board out of April. All the best ...the Walmart greeter.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sponsor or not, you can't hide we know where your store at.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol thanks Kerry! I'll come by and visit soon on my way home. I'll help you keep you post . 
I'm not quitting no worries! I'm obsessed with fish! I'm sure I'll be back by fall.
Very busy with grooming right now..but come fall...I'll be adding more tanks and more racks.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad your busy, but that sucks for us, less posts from you 

You've been nothing but positive to this hobby, and although I haven't met you in person yet, I can only presume the same would be said true to the other pets you handle.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

